

KODU Game Lab - bensummers
http://fuse.microsoft.com/kodu/

======
allenp
Intellectually I like that you can make a game on the platform it is targeted
for. Realistically - I can't see myself trying to program it on the xbox
itself, but rather going with the windows version.

